# 22" Full HD Monitor



## static_x (May 25, 2009)

Hi,
I'm lookin for a full hd 22" lcd monitor. I just could not decide which one to buy....

LG 22'' HD Monitor with D-Sub/DVI port and HD Native Resolution 30000:1 DR 5 MS = *10500/-*
Samsung 2233SW D-Sub/DVI 15000:1 5 MS = *10800/-*
Benq E2200 Full HD D-sub / DVI-D/ HDM1.3 / Audio in / Headphone Jack 10000:1 5MS = *11800/-*

All have 3 yrs of warranty. I've no idea about the Benq. I've never used it. Please suggest!!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 25, 2009)

Stick to samsung 2233sw. Benq e2200 is a fantastic screen, but do you really want the speakers on the screen . In any case, both screens are good. You get benq T220HD which is without speakers and costs the same as 2233sw. In any case, both are fantastic buy.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 25, 2009)

If u r comparing just 3 models, then u should go for 2233SW.


----------



## nebujvs (May 25, 2009)

What is the Model No. of the LG monitor

is it LG L224WS ?


----------



## static_x (May 25, 2009)

nebujvs said:


> What is the Model No. of the LG monitor
> 
> is it LG L224WS ?



LG W2243T


----------



## static_x (May 25, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> If u r comparing just 3 models, then u should go for 2233SW.



I just shortlisted these 3  models. If you've any better solution please let me know


----------



## Cool G5 (May 25, 2009)

Go with Samsung 2233SW. Good value for money.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 26, 2009)

^^ True, stick with 2233SW only.


----------



## static_x (May 26, 2009)

*BenQ T2200 HD is for 9.5k
Samsung 2233SW for 10.8k
BenQ E2200HD is for 11.8k*

I spoke to the Benq Service Centre head and he says that BenQ has the *full replacement warranty* against any defect or failure(3Yrs). I compared both Samsung & BenQ and found no visible difference in any of the models stated above. I think BenQ is not a bad bet and i can go with it. Now the only thing is which Model. E2200 has the HDMI and built in speakers and it costs roughly 2k more than T2200 model. So, what you say guys shall i stick with it or go with the T2200?


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2009)

My pick would be Samsung 2233SW too 

Also, check Dell 2209W


----------



## static_x (May 26, 2009)

Finally i'm going for *Samsung 2233SW @10.5k*........Thanks to you all for giving your valuable comments!!


----------



## vilas_patil (May 26, 2009)

@static_x Check your pc (MotherBord) config. If your pc is too old then these new monitors cannot function smoothly (recommended Resolution). 
It happen with me recently.
I have upgraded to Acer X193HQ (18.5) monitor for which latter I came to know that the recommended screen resolution[1366x768] cannot be set as the MotherBord is 4 years old. I even tried to install the drivers, but it was of no use. Finally I upgraded my motherbord. Fortunately it is my Office PC so expenses are not from my pocket.


----------



## static_x (May 26, 2009)

vilas_patil said:


> @static_x Check your pc (MotherBord) config. If your pc is too old then these new monitors cannot function smoothly (recommended Resolution).
> It happen with me recently.
> I have upgraded to Acer X193HQ (18.5) monitor for which latter I came to know that the recommended screen resolution[1366x768] cannot be set as the MotherBord is 4 years old. I even tried to install the drivers, but it was of no use. Finally I upgraded my motherbord. Fortunately it is my Office PC so expenses are not from my pocket.



I'm upgrading my system. I'm going for AMD Phenom II X4 940 + Gigabyte 790GP UD4H Mobo+4 Gb 800MHz Corsair. So no scope for such problems !!


----------



## saqib_khan (May 27, 2009)

^^He already told, he is going for Samsung 2233SW LCD.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 27, 2009)

BTW, samsung 2233sw comes only with VGA cable. You will have to purchase a dvi cable separatly.


----------



## static_x (May 28, 2009)

Hey guys...yesterday i went for Samsung 2233SW...I saw the ACER's 23" Full HD panel, Model No. H233H priced at 11.8K and i must say that it has got a stunning build quality and the best part is, its feather touch control buttons with white back light. It has got 40000:1 DCR and 5ms RT,VGA, HDMI, DVI with HDCP inputs, 1920 x 1080 resolution, 300 cd/m2 brightness and 16:9 Aspect ratio. So, i put my Samsung deal for a hold I'll read more about this model and then I'll decide again.


----------



## rosemolr (May 28, 2009)

acer sucks in build quality..but i dont know about this case..anyway please tell us ur final pick.please i'am  also going to upgrade ma monitor


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

Spec wise, I think the *LG Monitor* beats the *Samsung Monitor*.

They tie in response time (5ms), original contrast ratio (1000:1), TDP (40W), etc.

But the dynamic contrast ratio of the LG which is 30000:1 is double that of samsung which is 15000:1. I have no idea though if the DC ratio affects real performance.

BenQ looses out on BOTH DC ratio (10000:1) and TDP (47W). But rest of the specs remain the same even here.

Price wise, BenQ is 9.5K while the other two are 10.8K, an Rs. 1300 difference which is significant IMO.


----------



## static_x (May 28, 2009)

rosemolr said:


> acer sucks in build quality..but i dont know about this case..anyway please tell us ur final pick.please i'am  also going to upgrade ma monitor


Even i had the same opinion about ACER. But this one is really good at least the build quality. I've read few reviews of the same model and it looks as if this one is  good for non-gamers and as gaming is not my requirement, I may consider it.  
If you see the specs then it beats all the other LCDs in DCR (it has got 40000:1). And in this price range this panel has got all the features. 
I'll post my final decision and my review too if i buy this one...


----------



## saqib_khan (May 28, 2009)

^^For those who want a review of Acer H233H, tech2 has a review here

But I don't think I can trust Acer. I would always go for Dell & Samsung. But that's what I think. Opinions differ.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^For those who want a review of Acer H233H, tech2 has a review here
> 
> But I don't think I can trust Acer. I would always go for Dell & Samsung. But that's what I think. Opinions differ.


The review itself is negative. They say it has very poor blacks and the colour contrast is not good.

Hmm.. if that's the case I would pay more attention to Samsung and LG.

BTW, does Sammy ship a HDMI to DVI-D adapter ?


----------



## saqib_khan (May 28, 2009)

I will be purchasing 2233SW in a short time, its not available with my dealer also. So he said to wait 5 days approx. Therefore I will be waiting & then get ready for a review of it 

But I don't think it will ship with a HDMI to DVI-D adapter , because others r saying it doesn't even ship with a DVI cable. Lets see what comes in the package.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 28, 2009)

My pick would be Dell 2209W.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> My pick would be Dell 2209W.


Hmm... 2W higher TDP than Samsung. Any reviews btw ?
And BenQ is interesting too, especially because of the cheap price tag, but 47W TDP compared to LG/Sammy's 40W TDP kinda bugs me.

[just for the reference: my next rig will be an energy efficient workstation or a notebook]


----------



## static_x (May 29, 2009)

I fully agree with you guys. Even I was convinced to buy Samsung. But then came to know about this one, so gave it a thought as well. The PC Mag review rates it pretty well and it can be found here  *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2342887,00.asp
But yes,they also say that blacks are not that strong. So will it make a deeper impact on its performance? As gaming is not my motive.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

static_x said:


> I fully agree with you guys. Even I was convinced to buy Samsung. But then came to know about this one, so gave it a thought as well. The PC Mag review rates it pretty well and it can be found here *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2342887,00.asp
> But yes,they also say that blacks are not that strong. So will it make a deeper impact on its performance? As gaming is not my motive.


Lack of strong blacks will:

1. Make gaming suck since you have dark areas.
2. In movies like The Matrix, with a lot of shades of black in same screen, effects will appear less cool.


----------



## static_x (May 29, 2009)

See this!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

static_x said:


> See this!!


yup. blacks don't look too good on the pics.
edit: I guess thats because of bad camera. even outside the monitor black sucks. 

But I still need a comparison vs Sammy, LG and BenQ


----------



## static_x (May 29, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha....finally have to be settled with Samsung Panel...the size of the ACER Panel is 561.6x393.9x177.5 mm (just noticed) and this won't fit on my PC Table...and I just can't replace my table...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

static_x said:


> Ha Ha Ha....finally have to be settled with Samsung Panel...the size of the ACER Panel is 561.6x393.9x177.5 mm (just noticed) and this won't fit on my PC Table...and I just can't replace my table...


An LCD only has its STAND on the table. Even if the screen goes outside the table, if the stand stays in then its balenced.

And most stands are small enough to fit on a Stool


----------



## static_x (May 29, 2009)

my table has side walls at the place where the panel is kept so it won't fit in there horizontally....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

static_x said:


> my table has side walls at the place where the panel is kept so it won't fit in there horizontally....


Too bad. Now get sammy and benchmark it for us


----------



## Blue Floyd (May 29, 2009)

the benq E22 has a smaller pixel size than all the other lcds mentioned , this will result in much sharper pictures


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

Blue Floyd said:


> the benq E22 has a smaller pixel size than all the other lcds mentioned , this will result in much sharper pictures


with same screen size and resolution, how can it have smaller pixel size ?

edit: btw, BenQ is 1000 rupees cheaper. But consumes 7W more power.

So if you use your PC for 7 hours a day with monitor turned on (I know many here keep rigs with monitor and speaker turned off while downloading) the extra power used will be:

7 watt * 7 hours/day * 365.25 days/year = 17897.25 Watt Hour = 17.89725 KWH = 18 units (approx) = 18*5 Rupees = 90 Rupees extra per year @ Rs. 5/unit for power.

I think for price difference to be made up you will need 1000/90 = 11.11 years.

By that time you will have not 1080p but 2160p monitors 

And actual time may vary, because in another 6 years India will be neuclear so cheaper power and longer time.

So I guess BenQ is indeed the most VFM buy.


----------



## static_x (Jun 4, 2009)

Guys I went to the Samsung shop to get the 2233SW but unfortunately it was out of stock here...then i found this one from AOC...

*images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/pr_aocf19f221.jpg

A nice screen from AOC and decently priced @ 9.5 K...full HD but only with DVI & Analog ports...30000:1 DCR and 5MS RT...full details can are located here *www.aocmonitor.co.in/22_WF22.html

I think its a good deal..what you say guys?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 4, 2009)

^^cool.

 I'm right now using AOC 917Fwx 19" XHD monitor; 1680x1050, 8000:1 DCR, 5ms, and hav all other features just like the F22 mentioned above...IMO its better than Dell E1909W for the same price.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Get the BenQ G220HD for 9.8k

It looks damn cool, crisp display, + review by chip mag.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought a new Samsung 2233SW for 10.4 K 

It is really awsome!!!


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought a new Samsung 2233SW for 10.4 K 

It is really awsome!!!


----------



## aswinandaswin (Jun 5, 2009)

LG is good in monitors.
Go for it


----------



## fallin_a (Jun 6, 2009)

anilthomas26 said:


> I bought a new Samsung 2233SW for 10.4 K
> 
> It is really awsome!!!



is ur prob solved with 2233 mobo prob? how did u do that. which is ur mobo model, and gfx if any?


----------



## anilthomas26 (Jun 6, 2009)

The problem was with my DVI cable.I used another DVI cable.Then it worked.

In DVI mode, all my problems are solved.The screen resolution became correct and the fonts became very clear.Smile

But in DVI mode I got a new problem.The screen is slightly flickering.

Then I installed Windows 7 and updated my Nvidia Graphics Card Driver.
Now everything is workign fine


----------



## acewin (Jun 8, 2009)

also paying little over you can get benq and dell 24 inch Full HD models
13.5K for Dell S2409 with all ports


----------



## surinder (Jun 9, 2009)

yes I checked with dell 13.5K for S2409 is a great offer.


----------



## JAK (Jun 9, 2009)

How much for Dell E2408WFP..??


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

around 13k


----------



## coolboy28 (Jun 12, 2009)

go for L.G. and Benq....but if u have some more budget then i suggest u to go for Samsung LCD 22'' T220 , it's picture quality is very gud!!


----------



## harishgayatri (Jun 12, 2009)

I prefer a SONY BRAVIA T-Series KLV19T400A.

It just Runs excellent has excellent features too


----------



## harishgayatri (Jun 12, 2009)

Buy it if u have the budget

Costs about Rs.16,900 MRP inc of all Taxes

get it from Croma at Rs 15xxx.


----------



## harishgayatri (Jun 12, 2009)

Buy it if u have the budget

Costs about Rs.16,900 MRP inc of all Taxes

get it from Croma at Rs 15xxx.


----------



## static_x (Jun 15, 2009)

Finally i bought AOC F22 Panel and i tell you it really rocks!!!

*img5.pcpop.com/ProductImages/320x240/0/940/000940729.jpg
*img2.intozgc.com/4/442/xiS7i0N6XZ3hE.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 15, 2009)

wat was the price?


----------



## static_x (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ 9.5K


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 15, 2009)

dats Fovi...one of my fav. 22" screens  I like its base..looks cool, and gud performance too according to all reviews read so far. I brought AOC 917Fwx...I was in a hurry, should hav waited and brought this F 22 Fovi...I regret dat decision now


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 15, 2009)

wooh, FOVI looks elegant. I will chk for it in Pune


----------



## static_x (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes its AOC Fovi F22. Excellent performance and superb looks. 
 Its distributed in India by comupage. Please check comupageindia.com for their branch office details.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Can not open page.
btw, details can be found here too : *www.aocmonitor.co.in


----------



## static_x (Jun 16, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Can not open page.
> btw, details can be found here too : *www.aocmonitor.co.in



Compuage Infocom Ltd.
Ground Floor 1327/A
Sadashiv Peth
Bhartiya Natya Mandir Road,
Pune - 30
Phone - 65205706, 24497489


----------

